# Elk mount



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

I don't have any pictures but if you look at the inside cover of OCT Dakota Country magazine there is an ad for Nevada's Wildlife Art. The Elk mounted on the pine stump pedestal is mine. When my new computer arrives I will put better pictures on.


----------



## bigpaws (Aug 1, 2006)

swift,

That's cool! I'll have to get the magazine and check it out! Congrats to you!


----------

